# Kandle light and Kindle 3



## meempdog (Jan 3, 2009)

Has anybody tried the Kandle clip on light with there Kindle 3? I am just wondering if it works


----------



## meempdog (Jan 3, 2009)

Can somebody please test and let us know.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

Works fine - if anything, it lights the Kindle 3 a touch better since the light is closer to the screen (less real estate surrounding the screen).  On the K2 I clipped it on the side but that's not going to work as well with the K3.  Used it last night clipped on top.


----------



## MsBea (Dec 2, 2008)

I ordered this light a couple of weeks ago to use with my K1. It was kind of dark a the bottom. I used it last night with my K3 and it lit up the entire screen, top to bottom.  Tried using my Mighty Bright with the K3, - no go - much too heavy, clip is too big and it slides around.  I would recommend the Kandle, although I think it is kind of expensive, but it works and comes with extra batteries and a littel screwdriver. 
Hope this helps


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

I tried it out on my K3 out of curiosity. It works even better than it did with the K2, it does a much better job of lighting the screen from top to bottom.

I was going to gift the Kandle to my mom along with the K2, but now I might have to keep it for myself and get a non-lighted cover!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I just tried it and it works fine. I'll check again once I have my cover.


----------



## SkierChick (Jul 30, 2010)

Glad to hear that it lights more of the screen on the K3 then in previous models. I was interested in getting the black Kandle, but I was worried that the thinner K3 might be too thin and the Kandle clip would add stress points to the top. Or is the clip not tight enough to cause that?


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

The Kandle clip is very wide and padded, and not tight at all, so I don't have any worry about it stressing the top of the case.


----------



## mcpingist (Aug 16, 2010)

Has anyone tried this with a case?


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Perhaps a stupid question...

Would the Kandle Light work if my K3 was skinned, or would it rub and 'scratch' the skin?  Does it clip on or slide on?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Tatiana said:


> Perhaps a stupid question...
> 
> Would the Kandle Light work if my K3 was skinned, or would it rub and 'scratch' the skin? Does it clip on or slide on?


Not a stupid question. I used it with my K2 skinned and it never damaged or marked it at all.


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

Tatiana said:


> Would the Kandle Light work if my K3 was skinned, or would it rub and 'scratch' the skin? Does it clip on or slide on?


I am using it on my K3 with a glossy skin and it works just fine and has not damaged the skin so far. It clips on, but the clip seems to be lined with a thin strip of rubber or foam or something to protect the device.


----------



## SkierChick (Jul 30, 2010)

meempdog said:


> Can somebody please test and let us know.


I purchased the Kandle LED Book Light in black and have been using it off and on for about 2 weeks now on my Kindle 3. I think it works better than many of the LED book lights on the market, but quite honestly, I think it's a bit overpriced at $25 for the quality (and when you actually see just how small it is). It does light up most of the screen, so I have been comfortable reading with it for a couple of hours.

It came with an extra set of batteries, a small screwdriver and a tiny carrying case (sorry, no photos of those) 

Clipped on to the top of the Kindle 3 - LED lowered _(left)_ and LED raised _(right)_:















LED on in a room with incandescent lighting _(left)_ and LED the only light source in a darkened room _(right)_:















Side view - LED lowered _(left)_, LED raised/off _(center)_, LED raised/on _(right)_:


----------



## AuburnSky (Aug 26, 2010)

SkierChick, Thank you SO much for all the pics!  They were super helpful.  I've been debating between the Mighty Bright and the Kandle and I think I'm not sold on the Kandle!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

My husband just got a Kandle that he's using with his K2 so I tried it with my K3 for the heck of it.  It clips on fine but really doesn't give off much light at all to me, at least in comparison to the built-in light on my Amazon cover.  I think the Kandle needs to be a bit brighter/more powerful, but I do like it much better than the Mighty Bright -- it lights up just the screen (instead of the entire room) and doesn't have any glare that I noticed. So it's okay but pales in comparison to the Amazon light in the cover.


----------

